# It takes two and shop around



## danalto

Like all the best things in life, sex *takes two*. And when it comes to getting your genes ìnto the next generation, it pays to shop around. 

 Come tutte le belle cose della vita, il sesso  (FORSE: necessita di doppia fatica?) E se si tratta di trasmettere i propri geni alla generazione successiva, conviene prima/vale la pena guardarsi intorno. (si riferisce alla ricerca di un partner... )

thnx!


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> Like all the best things in life, sex *takes two*. And when it comes to getting your genes ìnto the next generation, it pays to shop around.
> 
> Come tutte le belle cose della vita, il sesso  (FORSE: necessita di doppia fatica?) E se si tratta di trasmettere i propri geni alla generazione successiva, conviene prima/vale la pena guardarsi intorno. (si riferisce alla ricerca di un partner... )
> 
> thnx!


 
richiede un partner (necessita di due elementi)


----------



## danalto

alfry said:
			
		

> richiede un partner (necessita di due elementi)


Già. Come ho fatto a non pensarci?


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> Già. Come ho fatto a non pensarci?


 
non hai la mente polarizzata in tal direzione, evidentemente.


----------



## danalto

alfry said:
			
		

> non hai la mente polarizzata in tal direzione, evidentemente.


Ti potrei stupire con i miei effetti speciali! 

Com'è così?
Come in tutte le belle cose della vita, anche nel sesso bisogna essere in due.
(...c'è qualcosa di _sbilenco _in questa frase...)


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> Ti potrei stupire con i miei effetti speciali!
> 
> Com'è così?
> Come in tutte le belle cose della vita, anche nel sesso bisogna essere in due.
> (...c'è qualcosa di _sbilenco _in questa frase...)


io credo che vada piuttosto bene
ma io non sono un esperto in italiano per cui meglio farsi dare consigli da chi ha un orecchio più fine del mio


----------



## danalto

Frivoleggiare? How's that?
Any other suggestions?


----------



## DDT

More context, please!!!
"to fool around" can be both rendered as "fare lo scemo" or "perdere tempo" 

DDT


----------



## DDT

danalto said:
			
		

> Ti potrei stupire con i miei effetti speciali!
> 
> Com'è così?
> Come in tutte le belle cose della vita, anche nel sesso bisogna essere in due.
> (...c'è qualcosa di _sbilenco _in questa frase...)



I'd suggest "Come tutte le cose belle della vita, il sesso va fatto a due" 

DDT


----------



## danalto

Agli ordini, Mod! 

Come tutte le belle cose della vita, il sesso va fatto in due…e se il fine è trasmettere i propri geni alla generazione successiva, vale la pena di guardarsi intorno…Il problema però è che, una volta scelto il partner, non è detto che si smetta di aver voglia di frivoleggiare.


----------



## danalto

DDT said:
			
		

> I'd suggest "Come tutte le cose belle della vita, il sesso va fatto in due"
> 
> DDT



*Bellissimo! 

* Pls note a little correction too...   (grazie!)​


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> Agli ordini, Mod!
> 
> Come in tutte le belle cose della vita, anche nel sesso bisogna essere in due…e se il fine è trasmettere i propri geni alla generazione successiva, vale la pena di guardarsi intorno…Il problema però è che, una volta scelto il partner, non è detto che si smetta di aver voglia di frivoleggiare.


 
mi suona male il "frivoleggiare"


----------



## danalto

alfry said:
			
		

> mi suona male il "frivoleggiare"


Volevo evitare di appesantire la frase ripetendo "guardarsi intorno"...


----------



## DDT

danalto said:
			
		

> Agli ordini, Mod!
> 
> Come tutte le belle cose della vita, il sesso va fatto in due…e se il fine è trasmettere i propri geni alla generazione successiva, vale la pena di guardarsi intorno…Il problema però è che, una volta scelto il partner, non è detto che si smetta di aver voglia di frivoleggiare.



The original English phrase might help more...  

DDT


----------



## DDT

danalto said:
			
		

> *Bellissimo!
> 
> * Pls note a little correction too...   (grazie!)​



"a due" instead of "in due" just sounded more...poetical   

DDT


----------



## danalto

DDT said:
			
		

> The original English phrase might help more...
> 
> DDT


 Here it is!

Like all the best things in life sex takes two. And when it comes to getting your genes into the next generation it pays to shop around.


----------



## danalto

DDT said:
			
		

> "a due" instead of "in due" just sounded more...poetical
> 
> DDT


You sure?


----------



## DDT

danalto said:
			
		

> You sure?



Sure! I consider that's commonly used, for instance in the expressions "fare la cose a due", "scrivere a quattro mani", etc 

DDT


----------



## DDT

danalto said:
			
		

> Here it is!
> 
> Like all the best things in life sex takes two. And when it comes to getting your genes into the next generation it pays to shop around.



Erm...the part you're after is missing...  

DDT


----------



## ikester

danalto said:
			
		

> Agli ordini, Mod!
> 
> Come tutte le belle cose della vita, il sesso va fatto in due…e se il fine è trasmettere i propri geni alla generazione successiva, vale la pena di guardarsi intorno…Il problema però è che, una volta scelto il partner, non è detto che si smetta di aver voglia di frivoleggiare.


In addition to the definitions DDT posted, t_o fool around_ is also an idiom meaning _to have sexual relations. _In most (but not all) cases, the connotation is sex with various partners, and usually refers to one who is doing this in spite of an established relationship, most often without the partner's knowledge. 

This is the meaning in the context presented.

ciao!


----------



## danalto

DDT said:
			
		

> Sure! I consider that's commonly used, for instance in the expressions "fare la cose a due", "scrivere a quattro mani", etc
> 
> DDT


Scusa, ma a me non risulta che si dica "fare le cose a due"!


----------



## danalto

DDT said:
			
		

> Erm...the part you're after is missing...
> 
> DDT


Oh, my! I sure need a coffee today! 

The problem is that once you've picked your partner the urge to shop doesn't necessarily stop. 

*Frivoleggiare *in effetti mi piace poco...ora che lo rileggo. Mi serve una parola che racchiuda tutto il concetto espresso da Ike (thnx!)


----------



## DDT

danalto said:
			
		

> Oh, my! I sure need a coffee today!
> 
> The problem is that once you've picked your partner the urge to shop doesn't necessarily stop.
> 
> *Frivoleggiare *in effetti mi piace poco...ora che lo rileggo. Mi serve una parola che racchiuda tutto il concetto espresso da Ike (thnx!)



What about "volare di fiore in fiore" or "avere partner saltuari"?

DDT


----------



## danalto

DDT said:
			
		

> What about "volare di fiore in fiore" or "avere partner saltuari"?
> 
> DDT


Not bad, the first one, but it's too long!


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> Scusa, ma a me non risulta che si dica "fare le cose a due"!


 
io lo ho sentito dire
non ho idea se sia corretto ma sicuramente si dice.


----------



## DDT

alfry said:
			
		

> io lo ho sentito dire
> non ho idea se sia corretto ma sicuramente si dice.



Phewwww...  
Questo mi rassicura...incominciavo a temere di essere diventato vittima di un processo di "francesizzazione" (mi si perdoni il neologismo) 

DDT


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> Not bad, the first one, but it's too long!


mi vengono in mente solo termini non utilzzabili in documentari.

Potrebbe andare bene pavoneggiarsi? anche se alla fine non significa la stessa cosa


----------



## DDT

alfry said:
			
		

> mi vengono in mente solo termini non utilzzabili in documentari.



Anche a me   

What about "fare altre esperienze"?

DDT


----------



## danalto

Non si smette mai d'imparare.


----------



## Silvia

danalto said:
			
		

> Like all the best things in life sex takes two. And when it comes to getting your genes into the next generation it pays to shop around.


 Cosa c'entra fool around? 

Cerchiamo di partire dal testo originale per ogni interpretazione!

Come per tutti i piaceri della vita, anche per il sesso bisogna essere in due. E quando si tratta di far arrivare i propri geni alla generazione successiva, chi (più) semina, (più) raccoglie 

Ideas, ideas...


----------



## lsp

I would have said,...anche il sesso si fa in due... Wrong?


----------



## danalto

lsp said:
			
		

> I would have said,...anche il sesso si fa in due... Wrong?


No, it's what I wrote too, lsp! 
(Silvia, dovrei avere incollato tutta la frase, da qualche parte, ma ammetto di essermi persa anche io!  )


----------

